# Lap Chole with IOC and liver biopsy



## swhager (Mar 6, 2013)

Can someone tell me if you would code this as 47653 with 47100? The op report says " a small corner of the lower edge of the right lobe of the liver was excised sharply, and the specimen was removed atraumatically".
Thanks


----------



## MCook (Mar 7, 2013)

47100 is an open code and you indicated this was done during a lap chole.  Look at 49321.


----------

